# 2,000 RPM when in PARK '89 240sx s13



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

I just got back from an hour of straight driving home on the freeways not really driving fast and when I put my 240 in park, the rpms jumped to 2,000 rpm and was holding there, same thing in Drive..

What should be the first thing I check out?


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

maybe you have a vacuum leak or your Idle air controller has a problem.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Thats what I was afraid of.

Could you think of any reason why doing a used engine swap, but the original engine had a perfectly working idle control system and now with the used engine in my car, I'm having problem?

Sounds like I have to take it back and simply demand it be fixed at no cost since the idle control system from my first engine was working problem free.


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

RR5 said:


> Thats what I was afraid of.
> 
> Could you think of any reason why doing a used engine swap, but the original engine had a perfectly working idle control system and now with the used engine in my car, I'm having problem?
> 
> Sounds like I have to take it back and simply demand it be fixed at no cost since the idle control system from my first engine was working problem free.


Wellt he fact that you had an the engine replaced is a pretty BIG fact that you left out of your origianl post. if that is the case...take it back to the peopel who did the engine repalcement and have them check it over. they probably had somethign come loose.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Advanced timing?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

TPS out of adjustment?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

James said:


> TPS out of adjustment?


This to me is the most likely cause.

Troy


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

*lol??*

I got this email today and it says this: (Keep in mind I do not want to offend anyone) I just thought it was funny.



> Hello RR5,
> 
> barney has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - 2,000 RPM when in PARK '89 240sx s13 - in the S13 240SX 1989-1994 forum of Nissan Forums Bulletin Board @ NissanForums.com.
> 
> ...


But anyway, that problem just vanished on its own?? Strange. One annoying thing that always happens though, I cant accelerate from 0 slowly, I have to give it hard RPM until it shifts to 2nd gear. Like there is no in-between idle and 1st gear.. weird.

Also when at freeway speeds and I take my foor off the accelerator, as the rpm drops.. the rpm needle jumps then continues to drop. My guess, idle control stuff or throttle body?


----------

